# tires not moving on John Deere Skidsteer



## creative land (Dec 21, 2008)

I went to the site at 3:30 a.m it was -5 outside ..I went to unload off my skidsteer off the trailer ... the left side wheels would not turn.. locked or frozen?
anyone ever dealt with this problem? and what solution did you come up with?
I hear guys leave their skidsteers over night on the lots to be plowed ( even in low temp) never heard of anyone having such an issue. 
any help would be greatly appreciated..
signed stuck on my trailer ...not making money clearing snow


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Does it pull down ur RPM,s when u move the left side control. Also how old of a unit is it?


----------



## creative land (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi thank you for your reply...
the skid steer was purchased brand new last year so 2007, from the John Deere dealer out this way Abbotsford B.C.

Yes it pulls down the rpm's when the left side control is in use.

someone mentioned the hydrolicc fluid may be to thick?...and to plug in the block heater?
any help would be great 
cheers


----------



## davespark (Jan 3, 2007)

*side issue...*

Well, I've got a 7 year old or so Deere 250 and I've recently had the same problem for the second time. First time a year ago, then again last week on the other side. In my case, there's a hydraulic E-brake on each side. They told me it was redesigned, so maybe your problem is different since your's is new.

I had the dealer fix mine last time, they scared me telling me about a big spring involved that I didn't really want to end up in my forehead, plus those things are serious Dead weight when they're down. Anyway, $1K job ($600 part, however many quarts of hyd. oil)... If this is your problem, I would hope it's covered for you!

-dave


----------



## creative land (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Dave...
thanx for your replies...
we ran the skidsteer for about an hour... someone said it was the e-brake..(as you had mentioned in one of your threads).and that it had froze on the one side....eventually we were able to free it with lots of back and forth motion...
Rob is now out snow clearing... hopefully this doesn't happen again! our neighbour is borrowing an older bobcat from a friend.. he said he had to put a tarp over his skidsteer with a propane heater to get things moving??? well hopefully this doesn't happen again.
we will be plugging the block heater in... it is unfortunate that we don't have inside storage.
anyhOOooo 
do appreciate your input..
cheers
Sherilyn


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

might check for water/ice locking up the drive chains. Check for milky oil in both sides. Had it happen on a old case years ago.


----------



## creative land (Dec 21, 2008)

...thanx will definately keep your suggestions in mind... just incase this issue arrises again... hopefully not
thnx
Sherilyn


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Often times the deere's have faulty switches for the e-brakes, get that thing to the dealer before it freezes up again and cost you real money with lost itme.


----------



## creative land (Dec 21, 2008)

thanx... will vault that information...and pass it onto Rob.
cheers
Sherilyn


----------

